# Couple of fatties with Q



## bpopovitz (Jul 13, 2010)

Just wanted to put my take on a couple of fatties I've seen done already.  The first is a rehash on my first attempt at the chicken Cordon Bleu. 

This time I had to grind my own chicken as the local Kroger was out of ground chicken.  It was about 45 % thigh, 30 % breast and 25 % ground turkey.  Added to the ground meat was some granulated garlic, some BBQ sauce, EVOO, and about 1/2 cup pancko bread crumbs and 2 slices wheat bread that I ran through the grinder also.  The reset of the ingredients, sliced swiss, sliced ham as well as diced ham that was lighly fried in butter and spicy brown mustard.








All the kids in the pool fatties, beans and a chuckie.  The chuckie was rubbed with oregano, basil and granulated garlic.







Finished and sliced fatty.  I think it needs more color in the "stuffing"







Finishing the chuckie in the crock pot with beer and carmelized onions.







Chicken Parm fatty:

Chicken breast sliced up and "breaded" with parm cheese, oregano, basil, S&P, and some pancko.  I used no eggs to was before I breaded, I just coated in the breading and fried in a hot skillet with EVOO.







Ingredients for the sauce. Crushed italian tomatoes (no fresh ones yet from the garden), minced garlic, heavy cream, prosciutto (will be minced) and that strange looking liquid is pepper vodka.







Ready to roll.  60/ 40 split of italian sausage and ground pork, chicken sauce and mozz cheese.







Ready to eat.







Hope you enjoyed.  I know we did :).  I just wanted to thank everyone for their inspiration.  This is a great community to be part of. 

BTW, I finally got a decent picture of some TBS.  Hard to catch some days...


----------



## mythmaster (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow, you really got creative with those -- I'll bet they were good!


----------



## fourashleys (Jul 13, 2010)

Looks Awesome. You're making me drool


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jul 13, 2010)

Looking great!  Keep up the good work!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I just put two in myself about 45 min ago.  It's my buddy's b-day, and after he tasted my first breakfast fattie, he requested one for his birthday every year for the rest of his (or my) born days. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Got a lot of other stuff on as well.  My thinking is, if the smoker's fired up, then don't let any grill space go wanting!  Q-view pending!


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 13, 2010)

My compliments, nice combo of flavors and textures
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. It's all good my friend.


----------



## bpopovitz (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks for the complients my friends.  These are always a hit with the kids and I have the SMF to thank for that...


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jul 13, 2010)

I like the looks of those.  You can't go wrong with a fatty!!!!







--ray--

(0|||||0)


----------



## johnnybigsmoke (Jul 15, 2010)

Looks awesome!!!

Forgive my ignorance, but what's a chubby? I've never heard that before...


----------



## bpopovitz (Jul 15, 2010)

Johnny, Do you mean chuckie?  If so it's just a chuck roast that I threw in the smoker after i rubbed it with basil oregano and garlic.  I was going to finish in the crock pot to save on propane with some onions beer and pepperoncini but I forgot to buy the pepperoncini.  No one complained though.  It made some great saandwiches after I shredded it and put it on a hoagie bun with some provolone....


----------



## johnnybigsmoke (Jul 16, 2010)

I really should start reading these forums with my glasses on... Chubby??? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 That's just a little embarrassing...

Yes, i did mean chuckie...  Thank you for the clarification, bpopovitz!!! If I had realized that's what it said, i probably could have figured it out on my own... I think I work too hard!!!

It definitely sounds delicious!!! Do you generally serve it with a particular finishing sauce or is it a BBQ sauce on the side kinda thing?


----------



## mythmaster (Jul 16, 2010)

lol, I haven't done a "chubby" yet, but when I do I'll prolly use the juices as a finishing sauce (after I skim off the fat).  I never sauce anything, but I have sauce on the side if anyone wants it -- they usually don't.  Good luck to you, JBS! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 


JohnnyBigSmoke said:


> I really should start reading these forums with my glasses on... Chubby???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bpopovitz (Jul 16, 2010)

Dont worry about embarrassment here.  I'm mostly Polish and stare at a computer screen so long during the day I often think, what did I just read 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

I'm with Myth on this, I just use the juices leftover in the crock, especially since I used beer.  I had to go with what was on hand but I'm thinking a nice stout next time would be better than the Coors Light I had.  Also I used a 1-1-1 ratio of basil, garlic and oregano.  I'll probably back off the oregano and add more garlic next time.  The apple/hickory I used to smoke seemed to intensify the oregano a bit too much for my taste.  If you skim off the fat and want a "gravy" you can mix the fat and flour together to make a roux to thinken the sauce up a bit....  HMMM a smoked beef and noodles in the works maybe... We may be on to something.


----------

